# MOM.EXE Error



## drummaster7181

Hi I am having a problem with my ATI card. I am getting the mom.exe failed to initialize error when I start windows. I downloaded the latest omega drivers and also downloaded the latest drivers from ATI. However, during installation of the ATI driver I get an error that says "Zero display error" and the program fails to install. Is there anything I can do to fix this error and install the drivers?

Here are my specs:

Amd Athlon 62 X2 3800+ Dual Core Processor
ATI Radeon X1600 video card
WD 200 GB Hard Drive
Realtek '97 Audio
Lite On DVD-RW drive


----------



## koala

Have you installed Microsoft NET Framework 2.0? This is needed for the Catalyst Control Center (but not Omega). I've heard that you can safely delete mom.exe without any adverse effects, but can't confirm this. If you delete it and notice any problems, reinstall the driver and Control Center, or just Omega if you prefer.

Are you currently using Omega or Catalyst? Did you follow the correct uninstall/reinstall procedure when swapping between the two drivers?


----------



## meatco531

Can someone tell me the difference between the base ATI drivers and the ATI Catalyst Sweat( or however you spell it)?


----------



## koala

As well as the display driver, the Catalyst Suite contains the following, most of which you probably won't need.

*http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/catalyst_77_release_notes.html*


> The Catalyst™ software suite 7.7 contains the following:
> 
> * Radeon™ display driver 8.391
> * Multimedia Center™ 9.16
> * HydraVision™
> * HydraVision™ Basic Edition
> * Remote Wonder 3.04
> * WDM Driver Install Bundle
> * Southbridge/IXP Driver
> * Catalyst™ Control Center Version 7.7


----------



## meatco531

i installed ccc on my computer but got the same error message as drummaster, so i just deleted it.


----------



## Mon

Lemme tell u that this issue is under research by ATI Engineering....so just wait...( like i m doing)

the workaround that i believe u have already done is uninstalling all ati entries from control panel/ addremove programs and then installing right catalyst s/w from ati.amd.com website



Regards


----------

